# Newbie to Pheasant Hunting...need some advice...



## keenansnyder (Jan 25, 2006)

i currently live in CO and i am heading up ND for Thanksgiving week...I have never hunted pheasant before and am looking to find some birds...

The girlfriend's family lives about 10 miles west of grand forks. Any area close to find pheasants??? Is that area worth gettin a nonresident tag???

Thanks
Keenan


----------



## keenansnyder (Jan 25, 2006)

nobody??


----------



## wburns (Feb 27, 2009)

The Red River Valley is terrible for the most part for pheasants. Especially that far north. I used to live up there. If you have some time to travel you can get into birds. Generaly good pheasant country starts south of I-90 angling towards the NW corner of the state. the game and fish have a map online that shows it better.


----------



## ryanps18 (Jun 23, 2006)

I think he means I-94 being that I-90 runs north/south.

Your probably not going to have much luck without some drving. You could try west towards minot or south of I-94 around the fargo area.


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

keenansnyder said:


> The girlfriend's family lives about 10 miles west of grand forks. Any area close to find pheasants??? Is that area worth gettin a nonresident tag???


I would say no it's not going to be worth it unless your willing to travel a 100 miles or so. Best pheasant hunting is from the SE corner to the NW corner of the state. Yes there are a few birds here and there through out the state, but not enough to target specifically.


----------



## muskat (Mar 5, 2002)

That is probably the worst area in the state for pheasants. Unless you are willing to drive 100+ miles, I wouldn't get a license.

http://gf.nd.gov/images/maps/pheasmap.gif

This link is a "distribution" map of pheasants in North Dakota. The closer you are to the line seperating the green from the white (on the green side, of course) the less likely you are to see pheasants.

Hope that helps!


----------



## keenansnyder (Jan 25, 2006)

thanks...thats what i wanted to know


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

ryanps18 said:


> I think he means I-94 being that I-90 runs north/south.
> 
> Your probably not going to have much luck without some drving. You could try west towards minot or south of I-94 around the fargo area.


Ah no.....I-90 runs E/W in SD.....I-29 runs N/S


----------



## kingcanada (Sep 19, 2009)

i would hesitate to hunt that area, especially during a year with bird numbers being way down state wide. the non res permit is terribly expensive. if you buy one, look for better ground to hunt. good news is that the better parts of the state are closer to colorado. it's definitely a tough time to be new to the sport. that could all change next year.


----------



## Gooseguy10 (Oct 10, 2006)

KEN W said:


> ryanps18 said:
> 
> 
> > I think he means I-94 being that I-90 runs north/south.
> ...


Correct. Odd interstates north and south. Even interstates east and west.

Also, I agree about Grand Forks not being the X for pheasants.


----------

